# How long did it take you?



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm pretty much a newbie to road cycling and I'm on my third week since I've bought my bike. I'm not overweight, (ok maybe a bit of excess on the belly, not extreme by any stretch), however I'm not extremely active, and hence my initial pace was pretty slow. My first few rides were about the 8-9mph range for about 10-15miles, and that felt like my legs and lungs were on fire, and I was suffering through most of it.

Now three weeks later, I know I've became stronger. My rides are still slow, but better at 10-12mph. I still feel like I'm suffering as I'm always trying to push myself and get faster.

Of course I know that training and suffering go hand in hand, however I would like to achieve a modest goal where I feel that I'm no longer a beginner and can ride a good average pace without feeling like my legs are burning and lungs are exploding so that I can enjoy a bit more and maybe have a conversation if I'm riding with others.

I see so many people pass me with seemingly effortless strength and endurance. I'm just wondering for all those out there, how long did it take you before you felt like you were able to cycle at least an average pace and can keep up with recreational enthusiast cyclist.

Oh, and if anyone of you has any advice on mentally being able to push through the burning pain as I climb that would be appreciated...


----------



## Mike427 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm a newbie myself been riding for just over a year. Not sure of your size, weight and age but when I started I was very out of shape. My first ride was only 4 miles. I'm 46 now and was about 30 lb's over weight when I started. It took me about 3 months to get to where I could average 12 mph for 20 miles. In Oct of last year I had dropped 20 lb's and did a 62 mile ride with a 15.7 mph averaged. Oh and the only way it gets any easier is if you stop pushing yourself. To quote others here on the forum 
"It never gets easier you just go faster"
Mike


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm a couple months short of a year into cycling now at age 56 and am starting to feel like I can do a decent job keeping pace with typical road bike recreational cyclists around here. I'm sure many can drop me when they want still of course. I've lost 30lbs, ridden 4500 miles including 1700 miles on the trainer this Winter, now 185lbs at 6' tall. I've missed close to one month of riding sprinkled throughout the time due to vacations and a cold one time. 

The more you ride, the faster you will see improvement of course.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Anyone that wants to ride faster, needs to ride with faster people. It sounds like you're riding alone and that's the toughest kind of riding. Nobody to talk to, laugh with and have fun with. Go to your local bike shop and find a beginners no drop group. From there you will learn lots. Then you can jump to a moderate 17 mph average group. Then maybe the racing guys will have you over and you'll jump up to their speeds. See, when you ride with a group you have the advantage of resting in the back of the pack, then taking a turn up front and pulling for a bit. It makes you stronger and you'll be riding longer and faster than you would if by yourself. Hey, I hope that helps. It's not how fast your speed improves, it's who your speed improves with that counts.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, that's encouraging. I'm 39 right now at about 156lbs (5'7") and want to drop about 10lbs. I just want to have some realistic goals and expectations. I can't devote a huge amount of time to cycling, but I hope to be able to keep up with the average enthusiast/recreational cyclist with a commitment of a couple of times a week of cycling.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't push too much through the burning, that's lactic acid building up in your muscles and the chemical warning your brain to stop, before any serious muscle damage occurs...

Becoming acclimated to cycling depends upon the following factors:

1) Your initial natural strength and potential (DNA).

2) Your intial physical condition.

3) How often you cycle and the type of cycling performed.

4) How often you train or exercise and the type of training or exercising performed.

5) Your diet.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Srode,

Yes, your correct, I am riding alone. I pretty much took up this sport without any other friends into it. I guess to some extent, I'm self conscious as I feel I'm not even at the pace of a beginner. I really don't want to ruin the ride for others when I can't keep up or they have to slow down because of me.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Zeet, I usually push myself on climbs right at that edge where if I push any harder I will need to stop. I'm always right at that highest level of stress where I can still sustain a ride and keep balance. I always need to focus my thoughts on small milestones to get to and tell myself to stay consistent and not over exert myself or I'll need to stop.

I wouldn't consider myself any kind of a natural athlete, but I am coordinated and can do most sports. However I am out of shape, working too much with too many burdens and responsibilities and not eating consistently or healthy for that matter. Not unlike most city guys. I guess cycling is one of my first steps to changing that lifestyle. Hopefully I can develop a passion for cycling which will encourage the other aspects of a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## manroger4 (Jan 30, 2013)

I always use it for all my moves. It is a dear friend to me. I do not want to leave it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Red90 said:


> Zeet, I usually push myself on climbs right at that edge where if I push any harder I will need to stop. I'm always right at that highest level of stress where I can still sustain a ride and keep balance. *I always need to focus my thoughts on small milestones to get to and tell myself to stay consistent and not over exert myself* or I'll need to stop.
> 
> I wouldn't consider myself any kind of a natural athlete, but I am coordinated and can do most sports. However I am out of shape, working too much with too many burdens and responsibilities and not eating consistently or healthy for that matter. Not unlike most city guys. I guess cycling is one of my first steps to changing that lifestyle. Hopefully I can develop a passion for cycling which will encourage the other aspects of a healthy lifestyle.


JMO, but if I had to sum up my advice, I'd say (at present) dial back intensity a bit and notch up the frequency of your rides (build base miles). Then, after a period of time and discernible improvement, lengthen the rides and notch up intensity, _both incrementally_. 

Also,I think you should stop focusing on others and their abilities and keep in tune with YOU by rereading what you posted above (some of your questions are answered there).

That's what's gonna build cardio endurance and lessen the lactic acid buildup. _Takes time_ (definitely more than three weeks), but with consistent effort, improvements _will_ come.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Zeet said:


> Don't push too much through the burning, that's lactic acid building up in your muscles and the chemical warning your brain to stop, before any serious muscle damage occurs...


Uh, no. Lactic acid is a fuel not a cause of pain. Everyone used to think this because elevated LA levels were concurrent with pain but this is not the case.

And in order to do "serious muscle damage" you would have to exert yourself enormously - it's called rhabdomyolysis and the OP is not even vaguely approaching that level of intensity.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Red90 said:


> I'm pretty much a newbie to road cycling and I'm on my third week since I've bought my bike. I'm not overweight, (ok maybe a bit of excess on the belly, not extreme by any stretch), however I'm not extremely active, and hence my initial pace was pretty slow. My first few rides were about the 8-9mph range for about 10-15miles, and that felt like my legs and lungs were on fire, and I was suffering through most of it.
> 
> Now three weeks later, I know I've became stronger. My rides are still slow, but better at 10-12mph. I still feel like I'm suffering as I'm always trying to push myself and get faster.
> 
> ...


Red, don't compare yourself yet with others. You're better than YOU were - you said that. Look how far you have come. You've just been at it for *three weeks*! Can you imagine where you will be in another three weeks? Three months? Three years?

You think you have it tough? At least *you're* improving! What about us poor slobs who have been at it for years - we're slowing down! I've been doing this sport for 51 years and I now ride an average of 4.5mph slower than I did 33 years ago - and I still try as hard. I did 25 miles almost flat out today and I'm about 15 minutes slower than I used to be. So how would you like to try harder and go slower every year? At least you're improving. Give some thought to those who can't. What was your whine again? 

And BTW - if you're hurting as much as you say then you need to back off. Trust me - it will come but it won't be overnight. Be patient and rest lots.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> Uh, no. Lactic acid is a fuel not a cause of pain. Everyone used to think this because elevated LA levels were concurrent with pain but this is not the case.
> 
> And in order to do "serious muscle damage" you would have to exert yourself enormously - it's called rhabdomyolysis and the OP is not even vaguely approaching that level of intensity.


Uh, no. Lactic acid* IS* the exact cause of the burning sensation felt during muscle over-exertion. Pyruvate, breaks up into the anionic form of lactate and the cationic hydrogen ion. The presence of the hydrogen ion is what reduces the PH level and causes the acidic environment for the cells.

Also, I've already mentioned to the OP that he shouldn't try to push through the burning sensation too much. That's only because we all have varying thresholds for lactic acid muscle tolerance, before tissue becomes overwhelmed to the point of actual toxic cell damage via acidosis. The burning sensation caused by the lactic acid causes the brain to receive a message which says either, "Stop!" or "Slow down!". This in turn causes the person to arrest the activity within that particular region of the anatomy. Subsequently, this pause of action then, allows more time for oxygen to be distributed into the formerly oxygen depleted area.

I think what you're referring to Kerry, is a phenomenon known as DOMS (delayed-onset-muscle-soreness). This condition used to be attributed to lactic acid accumulation within muscles. However, recently lactic acid has been proven not to be the culprit with respect to DOMS. With DOMS, soreness is generally felt a day or two, after overt muscle exertion.

References:
Why does lactic acid build up in muscles? And why does it cause soreness?: Scientific American

www.livestrong.com/article/355647-acid-buildup-in-the-muscles/

www.ideafit.com/fitness-library/exercise-overexertion


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Have you had a recent physical? at 39 and at your weight, IMO you really shouldn't be struggling at that kind of pace for 15 miles so that anything feels like it is on fire? Anyway, I think push away if you are in the clear. I do think finding friends who will push you will help, and I love hill climbing as it makes me work without the choice that I have on the flats. living in the Wasatch helps. I dunno if you are riding a decent bike? If you are, enter an event, maybe sign up for a 50 miler. That is great motivation. I think everyone should do an hour a day of cardio though, so get out and ride more. You do need to push yourself, that is when you make progress. Now I am trying to run more and the screaming in my head never seems to stop for that, on my bike, I don't hear that at all.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Alfonsina said:


> Have you had a recent physical? at 39 and at your weight, IMO you really shouldn't be struggling at that kind of pace for 15 miles so that anything feels like it is on fire? Anyway, I think push away if you are in the clear. I do think finding friends who will push you will help, and I love hill climbing as it makes me work without the choice that I have on the flats. living in the Wasatch helps. I dunno if you are riding a decent bike? If you are, enter an event, maybe sign up for a 50 miler. That is great motivation. I think everyone should do an hour a day of cardio though, so get out and ride more. You do need to push yourself, that is when you make progress. Now I am trying to run more and the screaming in my head never seems to stop for that, on my bike, I don't hear that at all.


No, I haven't had any physical, although my cardio has never been very good. I had quit smoking about 5 months ago so that might contribute to my lack of physical fitness.

I should clarify that it's really not as a bad as I make it sound to be. My first few rides were difficult even on moderate hills. Now those hills don't pose a problem. The more I ride, the more I challenge myself on hills that I would previously be scared with. Granted the hills I climb are would still be considered easy for most riders. The last ride that kicked my butt last saturday was probably about 2% climb over 5km.

Ultimately, my short term goals are to be able to cycle around any of the city streets without any hesitation.

I don't have a heart rate monitor, but I'm pretty familiar with my stress levels, so I would guess that I'm somewhere around 75-85% steady when I'm trying to climb. I don't think I should push beyond that level of stress right now, which is why I haven't felt comfortable to ride with others as I don't think I would be able to keep up.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mike, wow... 51 years, that's very impressive. I'm sure if I ride for 51 years starting now.... I'd definitely be slower... I would be 90... and probably eating from a straw. However, thanks for the perspective. I'm one of those impatient guys that wants to push and see results. Since I know this character flaw... I wanted to get some realistic expectations of the results I should expect.

Oh and don't take the whining as though I don't enjoy the sport. It's not really a complaint. I'm addicted to this, and enjoy it immensely. I always look forward to riding.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe you should get yourself a good HR monitor , and you gave up smoking 5 months ago (that is awesome BTW) so you are well on the way to reversing that by now. I disagree about the push though, I would never get anywhere if I stayed in a comfort zone, the fitter you get the harder it is to get into the higher HR zones, but when I was heavy and unfit, any actual cardio put me there. I don't even have the 75% HR zone in my HRM as that is recovery and as I count cardio calories (dangerous, I know) I know that the low HR is not a work zone for me. I am not sure what you mean by stress awareness, but I have no ability to work with perceived exertion, for example, I need rock solid info. I don't have a good mental handle on physical exertion. I think that is pretty common.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Alfonsina said:


> Maybe you should get yourself a good HR monitor , and you gave up smoking 5 months ago (that is awesome BTW) so you are well on the way to reversing that by now. I disagree about the push though, I would never get anywhere if I stayed in a comfort zone, the fitter you get the harder it is to get into the higher HR zones, but when I was heavy and unfit, any actual cardio put me there. I don't even have the 75% HR zone in my HRM as that is recovery and as I count cardio calories (dangerous, I know) I know that the low HR is not a work zone for me. I am not sure what you mean by stress awareness, but I have no ability to work with perceived exertion, for example, I need rock solid info. I don't have a good mental handle on physical exertion. I think that is pretty common.


I do intend to get a heart rate monitor, I'm still researching which cycle computer to get that will give me the right information. What I meant by my awareness of my stress level is that I have an idea of the heart rate I'm pumping even without a monitor. I've done some cardio work outs in the gym with heart rate monitors so I know how I feel when working at that 75-85% max heart rate level.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree with others, you have to push yourself to force the body to change. Riding in your comfort zone is not particularly helpful, at least not for increasing the pace of improvement. You do need to be careful for a while not to overexert to avoid injury though. My understanding is the longer the cardio workout the better the impact on the system. The 2nd hour of a workout is much more helpful than the first. Riding only a couple times a week will limit your rate of improvement if they are shorter rides. I'd try to push so you are doing 1.5 hours minimum each time you are out. Read about HR zone training and getting a HR Monitor will help out a bunch too. 

Having recently quit smoking, your rate of improvement may be much faster than others with the same amount of training time. Congrats on that accomplishment, I know from personal experience that is one of the hardest things imaginable to do! (I quit 13 years ago) Cycling will help you stay quit too.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Red90 said:


> I'm always right at that highest level of stress where I can still sustain a ride and keep balance.


If by "always" you mean every time you ride, you're going about this the wrong way. The body needs some time to repair itself from training stress. Alternate hard riding with easy riding and you will see much better results much quicker. I know it sounds strange, but riding easy (slow, relaxed, no hills, no hard efforts) is not easy. Your mind tells you that you're wasting time, but you're not.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Frequency will outgain distance. If you can get out 4-5 times a week with a timed goal (even 45 min, with perhaps a few longer rides mixed in) this will give you better results than two longer rides a week. Set little goals; like setting a new PR from stop sign to stop sign, or my favorite; one day a week find a new road or path. Just getting out and riding is a 100% improvement over what you were doing 5 months ago. Enjoy it, push a bit harder if you are feeling alright, and go a bit easier if your body is telling you to. Give this a try for a few months and enjoy being outside. I'm a beginner who has two years of consistent riding in me. You can make good gains, but don't be unrealistic. There's many cyclists out there that have decades of riding in their legs. This is a sport that rewards consistency and longevity. It's not too late! Have some fun.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Red90 said:


> Mike, wow... 51 years, that's very impressive. I'm sure if I ride for 51 years starting now.... I'd definitely be slower... I would be 90... and probably eating from a straw. However, thanks for the perspective. I'm one of those impatient guys that wants to push and see results. Since I know this character flaw... I wanted to get some realistic expectations of the results I should expect.
> Oh and don't take the whining as though I don't enjoy the sport. It's not really a complaint. I'm addicted to this, and enjoy it immensely. I always look forward to riding.


I like your resolve and your excitement Red. I meant "whining" in the most positive sense. I can feel your frustration and I'm trying to show you the big picture with some perspective from the other side added. This is a lifetime sport (unlike many others like pole-vaulting for instance) and the gains, no matter how hard you try, are minimal and very slow to appear. The good stuff takes many years. But if you perform regularly and with a slight efforts increase (I did say slight) you will see changes.

But you must be patient as "more" is not necessarily better and in some cases it can be worse. I've seen it happen to many people - they try too hard too soon and have expectations that are far too high. And when those expectations aren't met, they quit. Be careful you don't do too much too soon. You need rest days (say 2-3 per week) and easy rides (say every other ride) where there is no pressure and you're going out for the only thing that will keep you going when the improvement slows down or in cases like mine, regresses. And this "only thing" is the enjoyment and love of the sport. Without that, when the effort is greater than the enjoyment, we pack it in and take up something that needs less effort but gives instant gratification - like bowling or golf.

As I said before, your results can be seen in your progress so far. Keep a calendar (as I have done for all the years) and record distances and times and how you feel, and while you're on the upward path, you will see progress. But you're very lucky as the major progress, however slight it will seem to you because of your impatience, is right now. It will level out and regress and if you haven't developed love for the sport by that time, you'll quit.

At any time you want some motivation, just go along to Walmart on a Saturday and look around. How many of the people there could keep up with you even *now?* Answer (unless you're at my Walmart and I'm there  - none.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

Red90 said:


> Thanks guys, that's encouraging. I'm 39 right now at about 156lbs (5'7") and want to drop about 10lbs. I just want to have some realistic goals and expectations. I can't devote a huge amount of time to cycling, but I hope to be able to keep up with the average enthusiast/recreational cyclist with a commitment of a couple of times a week of cycling.


I agree with others comments suggesting more frequent rides, some intense and some "base building" or recovery rides. Set some realistic goals like cycling an hour straight, no matter what pace. Then once you conquer that goal increase it to 1.5 hours. Set a speed goal one day where you average 12 or 15 mph for as long as you can. 


On days where time is crunched do some cross training. Hiking or running will help your general fitness. Climbing stairs for 30 minutes is a great cardio exercise and will build leg strength. You will see improvement on the bike.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

"I'm just wondering for all those out there, how long did it take you before you felt like you were able to cycle at least an average pace and can keep up with recreational enthusiast cyclist."

I was faster than some the first time I got on a bike and slower than others. Just like now and just like it will always be. 
Unless someone is putting food on the table by cycling they are a "recreational enthusiast cyclist" (nevermind utilitarian cycling here) and you'll always be faster than some and slower than others.
Point being it's useless to compare yourself to any Joe Blow you run into on the road.

That's not to say judging your progress next to others is bad. It's a really good way to speed up progression actually.
The way to do that isn't by chasing down random strangers on the road though. Start with a beginner group ride, once your feel like you'd one of the 'fast guys' at that level give the B ride a shot and so on.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Red90 said:


> My first few rides were about the 8-9mph range for about 10-15miles, and that felt like my legs and lungs were on fire, and I was suffering through most of it.
> 
> Now three weeks later, I know I've became stronger. My rides are still slow, but better at 10-12mph. I still feel like I'm suffering as I'm always trying to push myself and get faster..


Some good advice above. And remember... it doesn't get easier. You just go faster.  

Going from 8-9mph to 10-12mph in three weeks is a good improvement. Keep at it.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Red90 said:


> I'm pretty much a newbie to road cycling and I'm on my third week since I've bought my bike.
> . . . . .
> Oh, and if anyone of you has any advice on mentally being able to push through the burning pain as I climb that would be appreciated...


I can't stress Bike FIT and minor adjustments over time enough.

Not a ride goes by that I don't see a group of folks riding at a slow pace that look contorted on their bikes, tight knee angles, knees splayed, ankles twisted, bad reach.

Bad fit won't lead to good performance, and it can lead to a lot of pain and potential damage.

Once you have a good fit you can start looking at cadence, which seems to be a big secret with folks but it shouldn't be.

Don't forget nutrition, you are what you eat. If you aren't fueled up correctly you will bonk.

You shouldn't be dealing with burning pain, if you are you need to listen to your body and back off. At the end of a ride (not race) you should feel as if you could still ride some more.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

wim said:


> If by "always" you mean every time you ride, you're going about this the wrong way. The body needs some time to repair itself from training stress. Alternate hard riding with easy riding and you will see much better results much quicker. I know it sounds strange, but riding easy (slow, relaxed, no hills, no hard efforts) is not easy. Your mind tells you that you're wasting time, but you're not.


Thanks for the advice, I haven't learned to tell myself to relax and cruise a bit. I guess I may be giving myself a bit too much pressure when I see most riders constantly passing me. I know it's a stupid way to think and I shouldn't let the pressure get to me, but I can't deny the fact that it does to a degree. This sport really is challenge of the mind.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the real expectations. Which really is the point of my post and question. I wanted to get some expectations as a reasonable rate of improvement. I don't want to get dissapointed based on the amount of cycling I'm doing. I know that there will always be riders stronger and faster than me. My first goal is aiming to get into that range where I can confidently keep up with recreational cyclist booting around town for a couple of hours.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't gone to anyone to get fitted yet. However I have read into it and roughly setup my bike based on stuff on the web. So far I don't feel uncomfortable which is amazing as I'm very inflexible with constantly sore lower back. I have been diligent to address the back issue with stretching and ab exercises which can only help the cycling.

I will back off on the effort and gear down as much as I can to sustain the ride. However there are many hills where I live that I'm already down to the lowest gear possible. Then I just focus, pace myself and concentrate on my breathing till I can get over the hill.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Red90 said:


> I don't want to get dissapointed based on the amount of cycling I'm doing. I know that there will always be riders stronger and faster than me. My first goal is aiming to get into that range where I can confidently keep up with recreational cyclist booting around town for a couple of hours.


Maybe you should set a goal and a timeframe to get there. If you just have a goal without direction to get there, you'll always feel like you're lacking until you actually achieve it.

You'll also want to define what a "recreational cyclist" ability is. I'd suggest finding a local cycling club. Most have on their website what the local Ride Classifications are. They can be regional specific because of terrain.
The Bicycle Club of Philadelphia -Rides
Class C is typically the recreational rider.
Moderate, 15 to 75 miles
12-15mph average on flat terrain
10-13mph average on rolling/hilly terrain
9-11mph average on very hilly terrain

Class D is typically your begineer rider.
Easy, 10 to 25 miles
8-11mph average on flat terrain
4-7mph average on more hilly terrain


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Red90 said:


> Thanks for the real expectations. Which really is the point of my post and question. I wanted to get some expectations as a reasonable rate of improvement. I don't want to get dissapointed based on the amount of cycling I'm doing. I know that there will always be riders stronger and faster than me. My first goal is aiming to get into that range where I can confidently keep up with recreational cyclist booting around town for a couple of hours.


As we all progress differently, there is no one answer. If you see improvement then that's it. You're improving. It can't be quantified. It's like me learning guitar - how fast should I improve? How good will I be? I'm frustrated by the ones I hear on TV. There is no definitive answer for me Red, just like there is no answer for you.

You've got to learn the basics though or you will go backwards and quit. Someone here gave it to you already - you must rest (as it's only during rest that we improve) and you must be able to recover from the applied stress before it's applied again - or you go slower, not faster. Patience grasshopper.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know if it's true or not, and I'm sure age plays a factor, but I read somewhere a while back (true if it's on the internet!) that it takes roughly 3 years to develop from sedentary to an endurance athlete. So........keep after it, read up on heart rate, and cadence.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

I would say that right now if I push, I'm in the class D range right now. My expectation is that by the end of this year, I can be in the Class C range. Do you think that is reasonable to expect if I ride 2-3 times a week?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Red90 said:


> I would say that right now if I push, I'm in the class D range right now. My expectation is that by the end of this year, I can be in the Class C range. Do you think that is reasonable to expect if I ride 2-3 times a week?


You said your rides "are still slow, but better at 10-12mph". I think you're in the upper D to low C. 
If you ride 2-3 times a week and reasonably push yourself, there's no reason you shouldn't be in the Upper C and even B by the end of this year.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Quite the thread.

Here's my advice: Get over it. 

The thing about other cyclists is that you know almost nothing about the person. Maybe the overweight guy who just blew by you is in one of the dominant points spots at the velodrome this season. Or out on a one-hour intervals workout.

The other thing about other cyclists is that like water finding its level, I think cyclists do too. There are guys with mortgages and teenaged daughters who need those hours a week to go ahead and be intense and even a little angry in an environment where they won't hurt someone.

On the other hand, there are riders who have fun cruising around on their bikes to the farmer's market and the coffee shop and along that pretty section of road that's only a little detour and they have no particular need or desire to work hard.

Depending on which kind of cyclist you are, I think you'll have real difficulty trying to shoehorn yourself into other kinds of riding, or at least more than a couple times a year.

If what you're interested in is being able to ride with other rec cyclists, just start doing it. IME, clubs almost always offer their group rides in different paces. Start at the slowest, and if it's boring, try the next faster one. Expose yourself to other kinds of cycling while you're at it.

From your present speed, improving by a few mph by the end of the year sounds plausible enough. This'll be the most improvement you ever see in a season, so enjoy it. 

For adjusting training volume - I like 10%/week as a maximum rate for increasing volume. The average of your last three weeks is probably an okay starting point. IME, I can't ride more than three times a week at a legs and lungs burning kind of intensity. And I've been riding for a pretty long time. So I agree with those who're telling you to learn to pace yourself. You'll be pleasantly surprised at how little you really slow down.


----------



## Haagis58 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't get too discouraged, I too am a beginner. I spent the last three months building my bike from the ground up, sourcing parts from all over. I used the build period to get into better shape, I didn't want to get on the bike for the first time and be frustrated. Running a short distance 4-6 times a day and doing a bit of weight lifting paid off tremendously; I had my first ride last week and am already noticing small improvements. Because I spent time running and getting into pre-biking shape, my stamina is better than I thought it would be and I hope to take my first 20+ mile ride this Saturday. I also try to eat fairly healthy, as that can help my mind and body tremendously. Good luck and stick with it!


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

It takes time to develop those muscles but more importantly is doing it right from the start.

The one advice I still remember when I started my adult cycling was to learn to spin smoothly at high rpms easy gears rather than go fast mashing the bigger gears. Spinning means no bouncing on the saddle and making round circles with the pedals. Little by little your legs will gain the strength to spin bigger gears and thus go faster. You wont be able to go as fast as those guys if you cannot spin the bigger gears.

We always want to go fast right away and going at a slower pace wont be fun. Improvement will come with patience.


----------



## JasperL (Aug 21, 2011)

Just one suggestion from another newbie, I have a simple computer on the bike for current cadence, speed and distance, but use my phone to record HR data using a bluetooth HR monitor. I also record my rides using iphone apps (Wahoo fitness or Strava) - it was a big help early on because I could see the time go down and average speed go up over a regular route near my house. Sometimes I think I should have gone ahead with a Garmin from the beginning, but at my level it's just a vanity purchase, totally unnecessary for the data I need to evaluate where I am. 

I also second finding a group ride that suits you. I've learned a tremendous amount riding in groups, and met a lot of good people eager to help me out. And don't get discouraged if the first one or two don't work out. My very first ride was from a bike shop. The owner knew i was a total beginner - riding less than a month, about where you are - and assured me it was "no drop" so come out and have fun!! Well, I was dropped by 39 of the 40 in the group by mile 4. One nice guy stayed with me (so technically it was "no drop"), but it was no fun, and it turned me off group riding for months. But after getting over the fear of "failing" again, I did find a beginner friendly local club (with plenty fine cyclists) that sponsored actual "no drop" group rides, and it has been great. 

One more suggestion - I really got a lot out of reading _The Time Crunched Cyclist_. It's a training program (TCTP) based on 6 hours per week. I've not actually followed the program, but it helped me understand what I could realistically do in the short amount of time I have each week to actually get better. More experienced cyclists that talk about thousands of "base miles" and 5 hour rides on the weekends, but that's not possible for me, at least not now. But I have put some of the principles of the TCTP to work and can see improvement because of it.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I take a whey protein milk shake right after every ride. Helps me recover quicker, and builds muscle so it takes longer before they start to burn.

Stretching your hamstrings, groin muscle, glutes/low-back, and calves will let you lower your upper body position and make you that little bit more aero. I've religiously been stretching for 10-15 mins every day, and now I'm very comfortable in low postion with no spacers between my stem and headset. Drag is the number 1 resistance you have to fight while riding.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Red, there are some great articles, e-articles and e-books at *RoadBikeRider.com* - you can sign up for the free weekly newsletter, the for-pay site archives and/or buy the many e-articles and books, lots geared for the older & newer rider and on many topics too. I know you'll get a lot out of the site and you get to choose your level of involvement.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Definitely don't get discouraged! I just started riding last year and the amount I've improved over that time is insane. When I went for my first mountain bike ride in years last spring I did 9.6 miles at 8.5 mph with plenty of stops along the trail to make my legs cease feeling like they were on fire. By last fall I was able to ride this same ride (plus 6 more miles) at 11 mph without stopping. The speed difference is a bit different with mountain bikes since there are trees to maneuver and whatnot, but nonetheless it was some big progress.

I've noticed a similar improvement on my road bike as well. My first rides were around 20 miles on pancake flat terrain and they left me feeling completely tired out. However, after just 6 months (including winter) I was able to finish an 85mile ride with 8,000 feet of climbing.

I hope this doesn't come off as tooting own horn or anything like that. I just wanted to provide some anecdotal evidence that hard work and time on the bike does really pay off.

If you have a smartphone I'd definitely recommend using something like Strava/MapMyRide/etc. I love the motivation it provides as you can see your improvement over time on segments and whatnot. It keeps track of your miles/time ridden by the day/week/month/year on a nice little calendar so you can keep track of how much you've been riding. I also love it since it keeps me honest. Everyone on my team will know if I'm not out riding, so its extra motivation to get out the door on days that I'm feeling lazy. It's also really nice for looking up and planning out routes based on what segments people are riding the most.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Red90 said:


> I would say that right now if I push, I'm in the class D range right now. My expectation is that by the end of this year, I can be in the Class C range. Do you think that is reasonable to expect if I ride 2-3 times a week?


Of course it is. I'm almost 60 years old, and I began regular riding again about 2 years ago. I went from being sedentary to being able to do a sub-4 hour metric century (62 mi or 100 km) in about 6 months.

You can't push your limits every day--whether it's cycling or doing any other endurance sport. You have to do slow recovery rides regularly, and maybe only ride 6 out of 7 days a week. Take a day off one day a week.


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't over think it. Ride for fitness and the enjoy the challenge. You just gave up smoking and are still getting your body into shape. Fitness takes time. Push too,hard and you will hurt yourself or get frustrated trying to keeping up with "others". I too just started cycling last August. My first ride with my wife (who is a gym rat but doesn't cycle) was 60% hills. She smoked me every hill and had to wait at the top of the hills for me to catch up, spinning my grannie gear or walking some. I down loaded Map My Ride to my iPhone and just tried to track my miles. I would compete against myself. I would try to compare my routes and see if I could average a better pace, or spin a harder gear on certain hills, or even just finish a course and feel like I had some reserve left to ride more miles. The last ride of the season, my wife couldn't keep up with me on the hills and *I* had to wait for her. I got a bike trainer and practiced this winter along with stationary bike riding at the gym. I live on top of a hill and last year I struggled to get up that last hill each ride and dreaded it. I could either tackle the steep 1/2 mile version or take a longer more gradual hill home. I only rode up the steep version once last year. So far this year I've tackled the steep hill every time and conquered it! All this with a 30lb steel hybrid. My point is you are making progress it just takes time. Ride often and listen to the great advice here and set some realistic goals and by the end of summer you will be amazed how much you progress. Good luck!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

tlg said:


> Some good advice above. And remember... it doesn't get easier. You just go faster.
> 
> Going from 8-9mph to 10-12mph in three weeks is a good improvement. Keep at it.


But after time, it does feel better going harder IMHO. I enjoy hills now even though I push with the same perceived effort, perhaps it's just more gratifying now that I know I am going faster but it is much more fun.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Your progress looks quite good for just three weeks.

Check this link, it will give you more specific answers to your questions,
Tables about power and speed


I like this On Line Calculator


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Red90 said:


> however I'm not extremely active, and hence my initial pace was pretty slow.


I too started after being extremely sedentary for a good many years. What I learned in the first couple of years was to give time time.

Before you can build leg strength and speed, you need infrastructure. That infrastructure is capillaries. Without adequate blood flow at the capillary level, muscle cells can't get the fuel and oxygen they need. The result is burning legs and exploding lungs.

Inactive people have to completely remodel their cardiovascular system before any significant improvements can be made in speed, climbing strength and endurance at anything over a snail's pace. How long it will take you depends on your age, how bad your condition was, and genetics.

I was 49, practically inert, had smoked for 35 years, about 15 pounds overweight, and exercise was moving from the couch to the fridge for another beer. I had a lot of rebuilding to do. It was three months or so before I could do a 20-mile ride, and even then, I had to stop in the middle. I also needed a good long nap afterwards.

By six months, I was riding 100-150 miles a week and I could do a 50 mile ride total, but done in 10-mile increments with rest stops. My speed was barely in the double-digits and any climb greater than an overpass required a herculean effort. 

Three months later, I was feeling better, but by then it was winter, and although I rode straight through the winter, I rode slower in the snow and for substantially reduced distances.

It wasn't until my second season that I began to feel any improvement in speed or climbing power. Each season since I've seen improvement. These days at 56, I'm seldom passed, climb like a goat, and can knock out 50-milers on the weekend without rest stops practically without breaking a sweat.

My point is that it takes years to get into such bad condition, and it takes a few years to get back out of it. Let time take its time, and don't fret about being slow, unable to climb, and needing more rest stops. Keep at it and enjoy the ride.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

getting on a training plan, as opposed to merely riding, has had the biggest impact on me in the two years that i have focused on this sport. using a HR monitor with cadence, and knowing that i'm out there for a purpose means that i stick to it, and, more importantly, pursue it free of distractions. you don't care if people pass you or that the cute girl in spandex is going that bit faster (well, mostly anyway), the computer becomes your focus. with my current plan, the 4 to 5 hours per week i spend now is more productive than the 6 i used to spend just riding against the clock.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

I went on my 4th ride today and my average speed over a 20 mile stretch was 17mph.

Not that hard so far and everyone said it would be hard because of my size (6'6" 250lbs). I haven't done more cardio than it takes to mow the lawn in over a decade... I lift weights though.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

JasperL said:


> Just one suggestion from another newbie, I have a simple computer on the bike for current cadence, speed and distance, but use my phone to record HR data using a bluetooth HR monitor. I also record my rides using iphone apps (Wahoo fitness or Strava) - it was a big help early on because I could see the time go down and average speed go up over a regular route near my house. Sometimes I think I should have gone ahead with a Garmin from the beginning, but at my level it's just a vanity purchase, totally unnecessary for the data I need to evaluate where I am.
> 
> I also second finding a group ride that suits you. I've learned a tremendous amount riding in groups, and met a lot of good people eager to help me out. And don't get discouraged if the first one or two don't work out. My very first ride was from a bike shop. The owner knew i was a total beginner - riding less than a month, about where you are - and assured me it was "no drop" so come out and have fun!! Well, I was dropped by 39 of the 40 in the group by mile 4. One nice guy stayed with me (so technically it was "no drop"), but it was no fun, and it turned me off group riding for months. But after getting over the fear of "failing" again, I did find a beginner friendly local club (with plenty fine cyclists) that sponsored actual "no drop" group rides, and it has been great.
> 
> One more suggestion - I really got a lot out of reading _The Time Crunched Cyclist_. It's a training program (TCTP) based on 6 hours per week. I've not actually followed the program, but it helped me understand what I could realistically do in the short amount of time I have each week to actually get better. More experienced cyclists that talk about thousands of "base miles" and 5 hour rides on the weekends, but that's not possible for me, at least not now. But I have put some of the principles of the TCTP to work and can see improvement because of it.


Thanks, that basically my next purchase. I've realized that pedalling faster with less effort seems to get me from point a to point b faster. If I use a harder gear, my legs give out and I end up slowing down quite a bit.

Your first group ride is basically what I want to avoid. I want to at least get to a level where I can keep up with beginners and not lag behind or make people wait. I know there are faster and slower people, but there typically is a range that people expect, even if it is a beginners ride.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

I do need to start my nutritional development as well.... fast food and fatty foods in the last few years hasn't helped anything....

Do you stretch before you ride or after? I've been finding a very annoying problem with my calfs, which will sometimes cramp up on my during the ride. I stretch it out when it cramps up, but it's not a pleasant experience trying to ride the rest of the way feeling your calf always on the edge of cramping. I would then get a big knot on that same calf after the bike ride. Doesn't go away without a lot of massaging and stretching.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

thats some good improvement. I hope to be able to do that in a year as well. I would feel completely awesome being able to climb up to the peak of a mountain. 

There's this event held in my city called the Whistler Grand Fondo... maybe... in a few years I'll have the fitness to be able do that ride.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

that's better than me with a month of cycling. You have a good base fitness already


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks, that is good encouragement. I just have to stay focused and not get back into that rut of sitting on the couch and grabbing a beer. I'm hoping to develop enough love and excitement for this sport that I'll be consistently everyweek.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You could do that ride this year. It's not until September.

There are even some training plans for it on the web site. Give them a look - I bet broken out into a week's training at a time, it's not such an intimidating process.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Red90 said:


> the Whistler Grand Fondo... maybe... in a few years I'll have the fitness to be able do that ride.


That one is a biggie and some serious fitness for it would be nice.


----------



## Jon7Chow (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah! you should do the Whistler GranFondo this year. Some friends and I decided just before Christmas that we would do it. We are all in our mid-20s but only one of us had a road bike. So since then, we are all gearing up and getting into cycling. We already registered for the event and will be using it as a great fitness goal. 

I know it will be a big challenge, but little by little we will start to increase our distances and hills. Advantage of living around Vancouver... no shortage of hills.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Red90 said:


> I'm pretty much a newbie to road cycling and I'm on my third week since I've bought my bike. ... My first few rides were... felt like my legs and lungs were on fire, and I was suffering through most of it.
> 
> Now three weeks later, ... I still feel like I'm suffering as I'm always trying to push myself and get faster.
> 
> ...



It is all myth.... You start riding and your legs burn and you lungs burn. You can be riding 20 years and still have the same feeling. You will just be going faster when you do. The only way you "converse" when riding is when you are off the pace. Those people passing you with effortless strength and endurance are faking it. Ok maybe that is strong words, but they just make it look effortless from the outside, but inside they are working just as hard as you. 

As for how long it takes to improve speed. That depends on your natural strength and how hard you train and also what you consider to be an "average" pace.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

The GranFondo is 5 months away.... if I was in my mid twenties, I'd take that challenge. However at 40, with lots of work and family, it's not as easy to train for a few hours every other day. Also, when you get a bit older, you realize that you don't bounce back as quickly and your body does take a longer time to adjust to the stress levels. I'm going to make it a mission to do the GranFondo next year to give myself enough time to get my body conditioned to do long climbs.

Vancouver is a great place to cycle with a lot of hills that beat me up pretty good. It is getting better and I'm getting a bit more confident that I can cycle to most places in vancouver. Hopefully in a couple of months, I'll have the strength and stamina to climb up some of the smaller mountains like Burnaby.


----------



## snookaydcc (Apr 13, 2013)

midlife_xs's said:


> It takes time to develop those muscles but more importantly is doing it right from the start.
> 
> The one advice I still remember when I started my adult cycling was to learn to spin smoothly at high rpms easy gears rather than go fast mashing the bigger gears. Spinning means no bouncing on the saddle and making round circles with the pedals. Little by little your legs will gain the strength to spin bigger gears and thus go faster. You wont be able to go as fast as those guys if you cannot spin the bigger gears.
> 
> We always want to go fast right away and going at a slower pace wont be fun. Improvement will come with patience.


I found myself doing something like this. I figured just keeping my legs moving at all times instead of burning them out would be the best course of action. I'll have to do some research on strength training.


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

Red90 said:


> I'm pretty much a newbie to road cycling and I'm on my third week since I've bought my bike. I'm not overweight, (ok maybe a bit of excess on the belly, not extreme by any stretch), however I'm not extremely active, and hence my initial pace was pretty slow. My first few rides were about the 8-9mph range for about 10-15miles, and that felt like my legs and lungs were on fire, and I was suffering through most of it.
> 
> Now three weeks later, I know I've became stronger. My rides are still slow, but better at 10-12mph. I still feel like I'm suffering as I'm always trying to push myself and get faster.
> 
> ...




What your experiencing is completely normal. As you keep riding your lungs and legs will get stronger. Do you track your progress each week as you ride? Are you doing any type of fitness training as well such as core exercises, push ups, & sit ups, etc. The mental stigma of muscle pain will be there you just have to push your way through by focusing on your cadence and breathing. Best of luck to you.


----------

